# A first for me also!!



## chenryiv (Mar 23, 2015)

I woke up Sunday morning to a moderate rain, so I decided to stay dry and lay on the sofa.   Around 9am, I received a text from the “Turkey Whisper” Al Chapman, stating that he had birds all around him.  That was enough to get me up.  I packed up the truck and headed out to cause some trouble.   I had driven 20 minutes from the house, when I realized that I had forgotten my shooting glove and had to head back home.   On the way into the property, I spotted a lonely gobbler crossing the road and that always a good sign. 

When I finally got to my spot and set up, it was about 10:30 am, and I had promised the wife that I’d be home 1:30ish.  After I got situated, I did a loud yelp with a short series of clucks, but got no response.  That went on until about 12:00, when 15 minutes after a light yelp a got a gobble that sounded like is was right behind my blind.  That when the shaking started!!  2 minutes later out walks 3 jakes, and they start nudging my “Avian - Jake deke” 7 yds away.  They started to circle the deke, and at one point, all three were staring right at me.  I already had tension on the string, but hadn’t pulled it to anchor yet.  I was waiting for a broadside shot, but decided to send a Simmons Land Shark down the middle of his chest.  As soon as the arrow hit, he immediately bowled over and didn’t move.  

The other birds just stood over him and started to peck at him.  With my nerves still going 100 miles an hour, I cut the string to the string tracker and nocked another arrow, hoping to get my second bird.  All of a sudden, my arrowed Jake jumped up, the arrow half way of of his back end and wobbled 15 yds before finally going down for good.    The two birds hung around just out of range for another 30 minutes before finally wondering off.

What a rush!!

60" Howard Hill "Big Five/Tembo", 55# @25", Goldtip 3555 w/Simmons Land Shark BH, Chad Orde - Leather String Tracker, Roberts Bro. glass and D & D Box calls.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2015)

That was a fun day!!! You failed to mention that tom in the background on the right is sitting on your dead tom.
Congrat's one more time buddy!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats Crispen! That is a great picture of you with your trophy!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 23, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## tee p (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to go Crispen


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 23, 2015)

Congratulations! That is a pretty bird.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 23, 2015)

Very awesome my friend!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to get it done!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 23, 2015)

Good stuff, nice bird.


----------



## JBranch (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats on a fine bird, sir.


----------



## Clipper (Mar 23, 2015)

Congratulation.  Nice to see some birds going down.  You guys are getting me inspired!  I guess you owe Al now for getting you off the couch ?   I have been under the mistaken impression that birds stayed on the roost when it was raining, I know better now.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats!   What a great accomplishment.  I'm proud of being able to shoot with a confirmed turkey slayer!  Nice job Cris.  Pretty bird.


----------



## Rix56 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Wow, what a rush*

Congrats


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome Crispen. I tell ya what, we've got a good group of Traditional hunters here in Georgia that will put critters down every month of the year.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 24, 2015)

That's awesome buddy!!! Tell us more about that string tracker. I like the looks of it.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Mar 24, 2015)

That's awesome man, I'm happy for ya


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 24, 2015)

Great job on a nice bird.


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 24, 2015)

Man that's awesome Crispin, congrats on a fine trophy. Better one than any buck I'd say, especially considering the fact you can actually eat this one


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 24, 2015)

ngabowhunter said:


> That's awesome buddy!!! Tell us more about that string tracker. I like the looks of it.



I got the string tracker from Chad Orde who makes them.  They're functionally similar to the "Carbon Express" ones; however, there made of leather and attach to the bow with the use of 3/8in stretch cord.   If you're interested PM me and I'll give you his contact #.


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks.  Couldn't have done it, if wasn't for the tips I've received from you guys.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 24, 2015)

Good job Brother. Nothing like a Turkey gobbling at ya!!You`ll be hooked.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 25, 2015)

What a fine accomplishment! I am proud for you sir.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the pics of the tracker Crispen. I made an attachment for the Carbon Express one that matches the profile of my Thunder Child. I wouldn't be able to use the leather one with my attachment. I may look into getting one of those later on.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2015)

Dang fine Bird!!!!! Great story and awesome hunt...... well deserved


----------



## ClovisSports (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats! I am after my first bow turkey this year too.


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats man, that's awsome


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 29, 2015)

Check out the wood arrow kill post. Looks like ole Crispen is putting the feathers on the ground. Congrats on both birds!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice.  Way to go.


----------

